# ford 2600 hydraulic question



## bacon6 (Apr 5, 2015)

I just got a model 2600 with a loader, where do I check/add the hydraulic fluid? Is it with the dipstick and fill plug in front of the shifter? And do I use a universal hydraulic fluid? Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Bacon6,

Welcome!

Question: "Where do I check/add the hydraulic fluid? Is it with the dipstick and fill plug in front of the shifter? And do I use a universal hydraulic fluid?" Answer: No, that is the transmission reservoir. The filler cap & dipstick for the transmission is right near the shift levers. The fluid to use is Universal Tractor Fluid (UTF) equivalent to Ford spec 134D. Look on the bucket label. 

The transmission and rear differential reservoirs are separate entities. You can use UTF in both.

If you are using the tractor's internal hydraulics, the hydraulic reservoir is shared in the rear differential section. The filler cap for the rear differential / hydraulics section is on top of the rear end center housing just behind the seat. There is a SQUARE-HEADED pipe plug behind your right heel as you are seated on the tractor. This is the fluid level check port. Find it - may be covered with dirt/debris. It is sometimes difficult to see. DO NOT take out any bolts or the slotted head screw that is near the pipe plug. They hold components internally. 

To fill the rear reservoir, you pour fluid in the filler port till it comes out the fluid level check port.

Any questions, please feel free to ask. 
______________________________________ 

Does your tractor/loader have a front engine-mounted pump?? If so, it probably uses the loader frame as its reservoir. There's usually a filler cap on the loader frame upright.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes on the fluid, no on the dipstick. That's for checking the transmission level. Hydraulics are separate. Look for a square head 1/4" pipe plug on the right side near the back of the foot plate. Just to the rear of the transmission/rear housing split, about 1/4 way or so, up from the bottom. If you see a slotted screw in the area, don't mess with it. Look for a pipe plug. Oil should be at that level.


----------



## bacon6 (Apr 5, 2015)

Found both plugs thanks, next question is on power steering fluid check am I missing a dip stick? Or do you just look under cap, if so how full should it be and what fluid type? Also is their a glow plug I can't get her started cold with out a shot of eather. Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Steering fluid? Most people just use hyd fluid. Should be at least visible in the can, usually right up to the opening. 
Glow plug? There should be a manifold heater(thermostart in Fordspeak) threaded into the intake manifold. It's near the inlet, on the inward side, right under the battery tray support. Probably couldn't be in a more awkward spot. Should have a small fuel line attached to it, with a wire from the key switch to activate. If your switch and wiring are correct, the heater comes on just before the switch goes fully into start position, and should also be on while cranking.


----------



## bacon6 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks for the info trying to get familiar with it and get it ready for use, not taken very good care of before I got it, is there any way to check alternator to see if its charging without removing and taking to someone trying to determine if battery is bad or it. Thanks again


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If the charge light in the instrument cluster goes out after starting, it's probably charging. You can check with a voltmeter on the battery. With engine off battery should read about 12.5 or 12.6. With engine running should read about 13.5 to 13.8. Maybe a bit more, but most Fords run less than 14v and get by just fine.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice tractor.
If the loader is run off a front mounted pump the frame of the loader may be the reservoir. Many of them are.

I agree with others - use HyTrans or UTF that meets Ford 134D specs.
Use it in the loader if seperate, transmission, rear end and power steering.
One jug or pail to keep on hand to top off everything as needed.


----------



## bacon6 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone Good suggestion on checking the voltage Fedup I'll try that, got a neighbor that is going to replace all the seals in the bucket cylinders, all are leaking a bit.


----------

